# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting > سوال: وایتبرد wpf و شبکه های peer to peer

## ptoreini

سلام دوستان
من دنبال این هستم که از برنامه خودم و که مربوز به شبکه های peer to peer هستش با wpf انجام بدم. هدفم اینه که بتونم وایتبرد ای و که توسط wpf ایحاد کرده ام به اشتراک peer  های توی شبکه ام قرار بدم.
کسی از دوستان تا حالا تو این زمینه کار کرده که بتونم از راهنماییش استفاده کنم؟

با تشکر

----------


## Amir Oveisi

راهنمایی تو کدوم زمینه؟ شبکه؟ یا تخته سفید؟

----------


## ptoreini

راهنمایی تو ضمینه برنامه نویسی شبکه peer-to-peer بیشتر مد نظرم هستش. درباره تخت وایتبرد به صورت جزئی یکسری مطلب پیدا کردم و مطالعه کردم. البته بازم اگز موضوعی هست خوشحال می شم بدونم.

----------


## رضا عربلو

جهت برنامه نویسی تحت شبکه در انجمن WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting سوالتون را مطرح کنید.

----------

